# curled tail



## blondie03044

now ive done a little bit of researching and i know a curld tail is "looked down" on, but what does it really mean and where does it come from? Karmas tail curls up at the end but both her parents tails dont and her brother doesnt either....jw thanks


----------



## hell no they wont go

i have noticed some curled tails on pits. this usually means the tail is held over the back and in a curve shape naturally. a pitbulls tail is supposed to naturally hang straight down but sometimes when they play they sometimes hold heir tail up over their back.

if i have also seen curled tails that looked like they were hanging straight down but have a hook torwards the end. hope this helps. i guess it is supposed to be a fault but it doesnt bother me much if the dog isnt coming from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

A slight curve at the end of the tail is no big deal and pretty common.

A Gay tail is a fault. A Gay tail is when the dog's tail is curled over the back not to be confused with a challenged tail which is when the dog hold the tail high do to something like excitement and doesn't hold it that way at rest.

If you look at the conformation site it will explain it better
www.apbtconformation.com


----------



## blondie03044

this is kinda an old pic of her but its the best one i had to show her tail shes maybe about 8-9 months in this pic now shes 13months....but her tail sits the same now as it did in that picture
would it be concidered a serious fault? im trin to get her, her limited reg papers through the ukc and i have to send in pictures of her, i just wanna make sure her tail isnt to badly curld that they will deny me her papers...


----------



## American_Pit13

Thats not to abnormal. I think is cute I don't think that would effect her limited reg at all.


----------



## bahamutt99

The UKC isn't going to deny your papers over a fault, I wouldn't think. If her overall type shows that she's the breed you're marking her down as, she should be fine. After all, limited registration is for spayed/neutered dogs, and its perfectly normal to alter a dog who's got a fault or two. I think you'll be all right.


----------



## blondie03044

K I just never seen a abpt or and type of dog like that with a curled tail and when I looked ui up they said it was a fault so I didn't know. Even her littermates don't have a curled thail like she does and then when I comepare her to snoop my other pup it seems even more curled cuz snoops is straight and only curves up lol


----------



## my pit gubol

i just got a gsd pit mix and was wandering the same thing shes asleep right now and her tails straight but when shes up her tail looks like a pigs i thought it was just a puppy thing will her tail straighten up as she grows?


----------



## Saint Francis

One of the greatest female OFRN who was RECOGNIZED undisputed all around champion, this puts her in VERY select company BTW, had a curly tail. So you're fine....and one of my dogs has this type of tail as well...runs in the blood


----------

